# yummy - Fusion Whiplash Extreme



## hball (May 22, 2004)

any comments?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Besides I just had an orgasm.... no I don't think so
That bike is crazy Dam! I wish I could have one of those
How much did it cost and where from is that company... Fusion never heard from it


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

give it some doubltracks and im sold


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Besides I just had an orgasm.... no I don't think so
> That bike is crazy Dam! I wish I could have one of those
> How much did it cost and where from is that company... Fusion never heard from it


fusion bikes (http://www.fusionbikes.de) is a germany company. the frames are all build in germany.

this frame has 8" of travel is about 2400euro / $3150.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

sehr, sehr schön. Ive seen a couple Fusion Freaks on the trails but that thing looks real nice. How does it handle?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

okay, that has got to be one of the best looking frames i've seen in a long while.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

k-stein said:


> sehr, sehr schön. Ive seen a couple Fusion Freaks on the trails but that thing looks real nice. How does it handle?


actually it is not my bike, but i have been riding one many times. i just wanted to show you guys a good looking frame! 
i have the comparison to the spec demo 9. the fusion is more agile but also very stable at the highspeed stuff (rocky section, roots, bumps....). it can handle drops as good as any other highclass bigbike, but i am not doing big drops.
the fusion suspension design, called float link, allows you to use shocks without propedal or spv. the fox shox they use are customized so they do have less propedal.

english catalogue could be found *here*.


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

hmm sounds nice. My LBS is a dealer might have to see if i can arrange a test ride.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

k-stein said:


> hmm sounds nice. My LBS is a dealer might have to see if i can arrange a test ride.


if you have the possibility you should do that. these are some really nice bikes.
i am considering the "freak" their enduro/light-fr bike


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

One word "SICK".


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*another one*

a wiplash (not wiplash extreme) wit 7 inches of travel


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow they are sweet lookin frames

I esspecialy like that Whiplash:thumbsup:


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

i love the frame designs but hate the colours..


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

Thoght I'd post mine....Totem 2Step, Formula Oro 220/200...the rest is pretty obvious I figure... weighs in at 38.2...greetings from Germany


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

*some more*


















whiplash










fusion freak, the enduro/light fr bike










































enjoy!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry I'm not feeling the vibe... even though I like the gray one with the Lyrik


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

any US distributers?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yaooo! those bikes r pimpin'!!


----------



## xilofonx (Apr 10, 2007)

I like it!

____________________________________
[email protected]


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I saw those in pics from eurobike I think it was... VERY interesting how the shock is not actually mounted to the front triangle. only the lower swingarm/chainstays and to the upper rocker.

But, the bad part is that not many of them seem to have much standover height at all... I sure would like to try one out though!


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> I saw those in pics from eurobike I think it was... VERY interesting how the shock is not actually mounted to the front triangle. only the lower swingarm/chainstays and to the upper rocker.
> 
> But, the bad part is that not many of them seem to have much standover height at all... I sure would like to try one out though!


yeah, the rear suspension is really good, almost magic...the "float link" has very very little pedal influence on the suspension and excellent progression. how much this has to do with the rear shock not being attached to the frame I don't know, but the constructing engineer Bodo Probst sure hit it big. all fusion bikes, from cc to dh get raving reviews about the rear setup. there are loads of riders even doing the Transalp on the freeride spec'd whiplash (albeit lightened to under 15kg)

not enough standover height?...i'm confused, i like low standover 

you probably won't be seeing an official distribution for USA because of probable patent infringement on specializeds fsr (as was the case with the Scott bikes from switzerland). here in europe nobody gives a **** about that and any manufacturer can construct a rear linkage a la fsr.

last but not least they are very expensive...frames come at roundabout 2000,- euro....the price for having them welded in Germany....


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

uber-clean design... very nice!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

<img src=https://i1159.photobucket....ea/2012-05-30_16-12-21_345.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

Hope it doesn't crack....









this appeared quite often on model years 2007-2009. mine was a 2007 and I recieved one of the few updated frames before Fusion stopped producing...










have fun with it, it's an excellent bike!


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Im the third owner. So maybe it would have showed up allready? I cased a double my first day out onit. Landed hard on a rock with the bash gaurd. Where exactly is the crack?


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am not seeing it guys....sounds like everyone likes the way they ride but from a looks stand point, I am not a fan.


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

@ Fuglio: have a look at the weld on top of the gusset that goes from the bottom bracket up around the shock. they almost always cracked that weld, although I know quite a few that rode on with the crack for over a year and nothing happened... here's a better pic


what frame number do you have, they started with production year (05 = 2005...) the early makes <2007 didn't crack as often as later ones.

@nobrakes: form follows function  
original design is from 03 and was only upgraded gradually when deemed necessary, its not a hydro-de-formed one year only production a la specialized et al. handmade, hand welded, non mass production bikes that are engineered to work and not sell via looks. see Nicolai bikes, state of the art engineering with straight tubing, porno welding and cnc, made to work, not look. the engineering inclined find them beautiful, thank god for different tastes...


35lbs. race-ready


----------

